# Seared Pork Chops with Coconut Rum and Caramelized Pineapple Sauce



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

Maybe this is nothing new to you experienced cooks out there, but since I am going to J&W Sept '03 I have decided I need to cook more often. So far I've prepared two dishes for my family. This recipe is from foodnetwork.com, but I thought I'd ask you all if it looks as good as it tasted 

Recipe courtesy Cheryl Smith
----

4 - 1/2 in. thick Pork Chops
S&P to taste
Peanut Oil
Unsalted butter
Pineapples, medium dice
2T brown sugar
2T shallots, minced
1/2 cup coconut rum
1 cup chicken stock (forgive me, i used chicken broth from a can!)
1t garlic, chopped
2T fresh lime juice
1 small tomato seeded/diced fine
HOT pepper sauce

So you sear those pork chops in the peanut oil until they are golden brown (season them of course), and after they are seared stick them in the oven for 6-8 minutes (mine were pretty well done after 8 mins)

Next add some unsalted butter to the skillet and let it brown, then add pineapples. Wait for them to caramelize, then add brown sugar and mix it into the pineapples. Now add your challots and garlic and bring the mixture to a simmer. Add some Malibu Rum (oh i love this stuff) and flambe (it sucks not having an open flame burner--i attempted and failed using a match).

Add chicken stock after the flame dies down and bring to another simmer. Add lime juice, tomato, hot sauce (i used three droplets of REALLY spicy stuff and it had the perfect afterkick). Now add some more unsalted butter to thicken up the sauce and let reduce by 1/2.

While this was all happening I blanched some fresh green beans (the ones you buy in the veggie section, not the can). Added some melted unsalted butter a slight bit of pepper to them, and voila.


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

Another picture..









Just in case you are wondering, no, i am NOT 15 years old, I am actually 18.. I know I look young, please spare me :chef:

What do you all think?


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Paul , good luck in your chosen career and keep cooking for the family. Hopefully they are honest with their critiques of your work. J & W is a fine school but you get out of it what you put into it. 
If you haven't already please read the posts on this site concerning schools and the like. There are alot of knowledgable people here who are not afraid the tell the truth. And as far as looking young, We were all young at so time. Enjoy your youth it will end all too quickly. As for the recipe what did you think? Trust your own taste buds. Learn how things should tatse learn what flavors go together. Play and play some more. I have been taking one day per week lately in which I go to our banquet kitchen and play. I've been having alot of fun and have found that it is a great relief of stress.
Again good luck.


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

fodigger,

Thanks for the reply! Yeah, my parents are pretty honest, and I work in a kitchen at a mid-to-upper scale restaurant, so I think I know what tastes good and what doesn't  This was a good dish, but I need some more ideas for next week's meals. If anyone has any, I want to make one fish dish (probably halibut, i have a recipe for it) and one chicken dish (maybe with a cream sauce?). Thanks for your help guys.


----------

